

Python to Shell to Ruby - kroger
http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/06/screencast-python-to-shell-to-ruby.html

======
Aaronontheweb
Goes to show you how versatile modern programming languages are. I'm just
starting to look at Python for a massive GREP-ing project (searching through
millions of server log entries looking for some signs of suspicious activity)
and I'm already impressed with the crafstmanship that went into creating it.

------
jjjjj
I enjoyed that. One can learn much from watching good developers work - even
when solving mundane problems. While I've watched many 'professional'-grade
casts (e.g. peepcode) - I find it curious that there aren't more of this type
of 'unpolished' casts.

~~~
kroger
I agree. You may also like this screencast:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=977358>

------
ssadler
Why hack around this when you can use JSON?

~~~
garybernhardt
I don't think that Google Reader can export as JSON... ?

~~~
akkartik
I often use vim for your python step. A sequence of 3 commands to convert opml
to a file with feed urls, one on a line.

    
    
      :%!grep xmlUrl
      :%s/.*xmlUrl="//
      :%s/".*//
    

_Edit:_ it relies on idiosyncracies about how google reader formats OPML,
though.

~~~
garybernhardt
I considered using Vim at the time. The nice thing about doing it all on the
command line is that it's repeatable and persistent. I have a huge shell
history, and that command will now be in my history for months. I rely so
heavily on my history that I'll often remember a related command from a month
ago, find it, then modify it for my current use. :)

~~~
akkartik
:) Yes I can relate. I started saving my shell logs in 2006 and one of my most
commonly used commands is cmd_grep.

I'm now watching [http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/04/a-raw-view-into-my-
unix-...](http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/04/a-raw-view-into-my-unix-
hackery.html). I've ended up constructing my own vocabulary (column, freq,
etc.) for most common uses of perl/awk in the commandline.
<http://akkartik.name/bash.html>

